# picked up this ss kimber 2 carry



## mark5019 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Cool looking grip panels.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice, those grip panels give the pistol a sort of fear no evil righteous effect. Like it.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

How ya like that fiber optic front sight?

I'm really diggin' em' on my guns and plan on replacing a few more front sights with em'.

Nice looking gun too btw.


----------



## mark5019 (May 17, 2013)

im looking to get big dot site upfront dont like fiber optic


----------

